

Could the UK Hold 10.6 Billion People? - marcustaylor
http://blog.gartoo.net/could-the-united-kingdom-hold-10-6-billion-people/

======
rlpb
> The United Kingdom’s land area is 243,610,000m2.

No, it isn't. Wolfram Alpha reports that it is 249,430 km^2. To convert from
km^2 to m^2, you multiply by 1000000, not 1000.

This throws all your calculations off by a factor of 1000.

Schoolboy error.

~~~
rlpb
TFA has now silently deleted my comment, corrected that one statement, but not
corrected any other derived results. For example, the following statement is
still wrong by a factor of 1000:

> If every person living in the UK had the same amount of space to live in we
> would have just under 3.9m2 each.

------
mrb
> If every centimeter of the United Kingdom’s land had a house built on it
> with a floor size of 76m2, the UK could only fit 3.2million houses. The UK
> currently has approximately 25million houses.

If it can only fit 3.2M houses, how can there be 25M already? Math error.

Also the blog's title is "Could the UK Hold 4.1 Billion People?", not "10.6
Billion" as in the HN submission.

I wish one could downvote submissions of poor quality to negative levels.

------
DanBC
Bigger houses with more people per house - better support to look after old
people at home or keep young people there while they study.

Better flats - much better noise insulation, with energy efficiency and better
local infrastructure (especially local transport), so singletons use space
efficiently.

